
Verdaccio 4 - WalterSobchak
https://verdaccio.org/blog/2019/05/19/15-verdaccio-4-release.html
======
sheetjs
Verdaccio is an incredible tool. We
([https://sheetjs.com](https://sheetjs.com)) use it in production for
distributing node modules to customers.

Before verdaccio, we used to post tarballs that customers would download and
use, but that became cumbersome. We looked into the official npmjs service,
but their pricing model ($7/user/mo, sharing private modules requires all
users to have a paid account) didn't make sense in a situation with many users
downloading once a month. Verdaccio let us manage the distribution on a single
$5/mo digital ocean droplet and it's been working very well. We post modules
to a separate scope and users configure their npm clients to download from our
registry for that specific scope.

It was the first time we came across an open source project where we could
actually quantify the saving, and our contributions through their OC
([https://opencollective.com/verdaccio](https://opencollective.com/verdaccio))
are a drop in the bucket compared to the savings.

~~~
ricardobeat
Have you considered donating a more significant amount to hopefully prevent it
going the way of Sinopia?

~~~
johnmwilkinson
Not that we don't enjoy donations, but this project won't go the way of
Sinopia.

Trent and I originally forked Sinopia and purposefully made it an organization
rather than putting it into an individual's repo. We very intentionally did
not want it to become like Sinopia, though early on we couldn't contribute
much to it by way of keeping up with pull requests and bug fixes.

Everyone that uses Verdaccio should be really grateful to Juan for the massive
amount of work he's put into the project, as well as the other core
maintainers over the pass several years. At this point (and for quite a while
now) Trent and I have been on the sidelines, still owners of the organization
but really more of a fail-safe than anything else. I can't speak to Trent's
intentions, but if one day everyone up and left the organization, I would try
and at least keep minimal patches going while looking for qualified people to
become new maintainers.

That scenario is extremely unlikely, however. Verdaccio has a robust number of
core contributors, and Juan has from the start been incredibly dedicated to
the project. I imagine it will be around for a long, long time.

------
nullandvoid
Congrats on the release I'm always happy to see competitors to the likes of
NPM which whilst being a great tool have a bit too much of a monopoly

I've had a good run using nexus as a free self hosted repository ( both in the
professional and personal space ) - just wndering what are the benefits in me
investing time to use verdacio?

~~~
johnmwilkinson
Personally, I am a big believer in doing one thing really well rather than a
lot of things kinda ok.

I can't speak to how easy it is to use nexus for managing npm packages, but I
can say that it is really straightforward with verdaccio. I think the best
argument for using it is simply setting it up and trying it out.

There's a bunch of ways to install it depending on your infrastructure and you
should be up and running in < 15 minutes. Personally I like using docker:
[https://verdaccio.org/blog/2019/05/13/the-new-docker-
image-v...](https://verdaccio.org/blog/2019/05/13/the-new-docker-image-
verdaccio-4)

Let me know what you think!

------
TheChaplain
I use a self-hosted verdaccio (docker) extensively for my own projects for a
long time without as much as a hiccup.

It was also a very useful tool for learning and practicing publishing before
the actual push to npmjs.org

If you use Python, I recommend DevPi which is something similar.

------
the_common_man
We use verdaccio on cloudron. Thanks for this great project. All our private
npms are there

